

Survey results: Developers name their top tools: GitHub, Heroku, & yes, Azure - jolie
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/06/developer-tools-index/

======
hardwaresofton
Am I the only one that thinks the stock photo used for this article is
ridiculous?

~~~
jolie
It might not be to your taste, but it's hardly the most important thing to
focus on for this particular longread. =)

~~~
hardwaresofton
This is certainly true, it's a long, very interesting (and revealing) read

